# ISDN Konstanten - Brauche dringend Hilfe



## blackbirdthefirst (12. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

also seid ca 2 Monaten betreue ich einen ISDN Server unter Debian Sarge Kernel 2.6.11.12.
Jetzt sind es aber über 64 Verbindungen und daher habe ich in der Header Datei :
include/linux/isdn.h die Konstante ISDN_MAX_CHANNELS auf 124 geändert.

Diese vorgehensweise wird auf verschiedenen Seite so beschrieben.

Das Problem ist nun das ich beim Aufbau einer ISDN Verbindung folgende Fehlermedlung erhalte:

isdn_open minor 64 is obsolete !
cannot find /dev/isdnctrl no such device

Das Device /dev/isdnctrl ist dabei ein Link auf /dev/isdnctrl0 und damit auch vorhanden.
Warum die Fehlermeldung trozdem kommt weiß ich leider nicht.

Die Gerätedateien für die zusätzlichen /dev/ipppx Devices habe ich angelegt, muss
man vielleicht auch noch andere Dateien neu anlengen?

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe, den im Moment kann ich keine neuen ISDN Verbindungen hinzufügen.


----------



## deepthroat (12. August 2005)

Du mußt, nachdem du das Präprozessor-Makro in der isdn.h Datei geändert hast, natürlich Linux neu kompilieren. Eventuell reicht es auch aus das entsprechende Modul neu zu kompilieren.


----------



## blackbirdthefirst (12. August 2005)

Ja das wäre wirklich schön wenn das alles wäre habe den Kernel schon ein paar mal neu kompiliert und installiert mit unterschiedlichen Werten für ISDN_MAX_CHANNELS.

Das Problem tritt ja bei dem neu kompilierten Kernel auf 

Alles funktioniert wunderbar mit dem neuen Kernel, außer eben das ISDN System, aber das brauche ich ja gerade


----------

